# How to build an outdoor fireplace



## SammyJoy (Dec 4, 2012)

I stumbled upon this how-to-video and thought I might share.
Has anyone tried and successfully installed a diy outdoor fireplace? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52dXEDzhClk


Or do you think that it's easier to just do something like this:
http://www.swansonsfireplaceandpatio.com/category/cast-aluminium-patio-furniture?show=detail

Found a video for it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--YLJe17fE


ETA: Found a video for the fire pit


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! i saw your links the fire places are very nice. Actually i have no fire place but i can wish you best of luck making a fire place.:thumbsup:


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

I built my own, was tired of smoke blowing in everyones face on a windy night. I used a wood fireplace insert, mixed bricks from craigslist and bricked around it. I would use firebrick on my next one bc I dont know how long that insert will last outdoors but its been a year and no rust. Here are some pics to get a idea of what you can do.


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

SammyJoy said:


> I stumbled upon this how-to-video and thought I might share.
> Has anyone tried and successfully installed a diy outdoor fireplace?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52dXEDzhClk
> ...


there is no question which one is easier.. however if you want to make the patio fitpit nice looking, maybe get the curved patio pavers and build a circular wall and drop the firepit inside the pavers..


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

wow.! nice fire place but the blue marbles you used are looking very odd..


----------



## SophiaForb (Feb 6, 2013)

I have seen this blogging site which states on how to create an in-ground outdoor fire pit. You can check this one, it may help you.

http://tikitorch.bravesites.com/entries/general/building-an-in-ground-outdoor-fire-pit

I was thinking of doing this one too. But never got the time to do it.


----------

